# Fond d'écran!



## smartmustang67 (26 Mai 2011)

Bon! Est ce que je suis a la bonne place pour ma question...? En tout cas j'me lance. Salut tout le monde! Ça fait une semaine que j'ai un Mac et je ne trouve pas comment mettre une photo du web comme fond d'écran. Avec mon PC je cliquais a droite + choisir comme image du bureau,mais avec cet ordi les photos sont comme trop zoomé,vraiment laide.
                                           Thank you!!
                                                               Smart!


----------



## r e m y (26 Mai 2011)

Pareil clic-droit puis choisir comme image de bureau






Par contre dans pref Systeme Bureau et eco d'ecran, il faut que tu choisisses la façon dont l'image s'adapte à la taille de l'écran (pour éviter que ça pixellise si elle est fortement agrandie)


----------

